# private messages



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

does anybody else's profile say they've got 65533 Private Messages- or am I just lucky?? :?


----------



## jthole (Sep 1, 2007)

Benny said:


> does anybody else's profile say they've got 65533 Private Messages- or am I just lucky?? :?


Funny, that's a prime number 

I guess it's either a bug, or you have become very popular suddenly


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Someone's been very good this year i guess
:santa: Ho Ho Ho! :santa:

_See: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=56020_


----------



## ianhart (Jan 4, 2007)

I had that the other day. Just go in and read the unread messages and it should go away.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Are you giving away horns or something?

I was going to mail you just to make it 65534


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

reading the unread messages doesn't help- and the arrival of any new PM's doesn't change the number.
Oh well, it must just be xmas!!


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

No problem here.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

jthole said:


> Funny, that's a prime number


Sorry, but it's not.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Frank,

You magnificent geek you!
13 x 5041
71 x 923​fballatore leads the way!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

LampLight said:


> Frank,
> 
> You magnificent geek you!13 x 5041
> 71 x 923
> ​fballatore leads the way!


I think it's time the mods change his name to "MR. SMARTYPANTS"!

Let's all get on board..............Poll?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Benny have you tried clearing up your cookies cache? It works sometimes.


----------



## jthole (Sep 1, 2007)

fballatore said:


> Sorry, but it's not.


Then it's just a prime in disguise 

Thanks for doing the calculation that I should have done before posting that


----------



## charlienyc (May 16, 2007)

sorry to resurrect an old thread, but i just noticed the same thing. 65534 unread messages are displayed but i really don't have any. i came here this time via an RSS feed. don't know if that makes any difference. not a problem at all - just an observation. 

cheers,
-c


----------

